# Going to try Ziwipeak--some questions



## alib (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi. My soon-to-be 1 year old long haired chi has been diagnosed with luxating patella. In an effort to avoid surgery, I am giving him supplements, restricting his jumping (we have blocked off the couch and added a ramp--wish me luck), and finally i would like to change his diet. I currently feed him health extension dry food. 
ZP is sending me samples soon. 
Number 1: my chi is almost 12 pounds. Vet has not said he is overweight but i am assuming he should be much leaner to help with the ZP. I am going to try to include a recent picture of him for your comments. Be blunt, I can take it.

2: how much ZP should i feed him?

3: how do you recommend I transition him?

4: are there any problems I should be aware of or expect?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Chis gain and loose so quickly. I found this very helpful. 

Ideal Dog Weight Chart - Determine if Your Dog is a Healthy Weight | PetCareRx
We have LPs, too so I'm anxious to see what others think. I use Nurpro and Showbrite as supplements. Would like to give him beef tracheas which I can get for free, but I'm a bit (a lot) squeamish.


----------

